# S&S Archery now selling Vortex Optics



## S&S Archery (Mar 20, 2006)

Just got the Angled 65 Razor Hd's in stock. Extremely impressed with it so far, going to be doing some video reviews on it this week.

View attachment 1664442

View attachment 1664444

View attachment 1664445


----------



## S&S Archery (Mar 20, 2006)

Video review of the new 65mm Razor HD is being uploaded today.


----------



## S&S Archery (Mar 20, 2006)

Just got the new Razor 50mm Spotters in stock. Pretty impressed so far!


----------



## S&S Archery (Mar 20, 2006)

I've been personally using the Razor HD 10x42's this year and have been extremely impressed. 


View attachment 1674065


----------



## S&S Archery (Mar 20, 2006)

Thanks for the orders, more binos going out today.


----------



## S&S Archery (Mar 20, 2006)

Pic from Bear hunting the other day. Loving the new 10x42 Razor HD's!

View attachment 1678623


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

The new Razor 50 mm is awesome!!! 

Great price from SS!


----------



## S&S Archery (Mar 20, 2006)

rodney482 said:


> The new Razor 50 mm is awesome!!!
> 
> Great price from SS!


Rodney,
Glad you are liking it. Have you had a chance to get out in the field much with it?

Steve


----------



## S&S Archery (Mar 20, 2006)

Been out in the field a lot this spring with the new Razor HD 16-48x65 and have been extremely impressed with it. Its 99% of what the Swaro is at half the cost. 


View attachment 1682817


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

S&S Archery said:


> Rodney,
> Glad you are liking it. Have you had a chance to get out in the field much with it?
> 
> Steve


Not as much as I would like!


----------



## S&S Archery (Mar 20, 2006)

rodney482 said:


> Not as much as I would like!


Yeah I can understand that.


----------



## S&S Archery (Mar 20, 2006)

Thanks for the orders.


----------



## S&S Archery (Mar 20, 2006)

65mm and 50mm Razor HD"s are on backorder right now for about two more weeks.


----------



## S&S Archery (Mar 20, 2006)

Thanks for the orders!


----------



## S&S Archery (Mar 20, 2006)

65mm and 50mm Razor HD spotters should be back in stock soon.

Steve


----------



## S&S Archery (Mar 20, 2006)

Did a field review this weekend on the Viper HD spotting scope, I'll post it up soon but overall I was extremely impressed with it.


----------



## S&S Archery (Mar 20, 2006)

Here is a pic of that Viper HD up against the Swaro HD. 

View attachment 1725761


----------



## S&S Archery (Mar 20, 2006)

Just got confirmation that 50mm and 65mm Razor HD spotters are in the mail!!!


----------



## S&S Archery (Mar 20, 2006)

Angled spotters are back in stock in the 50 Razor HD and the 65mm Razor HD!!!

View attachment 1746374


----------



## S&S Archery (Mar 20, 2006)

Vortex Razor HD's out in the field:


----------



## S&S Archery (Mar 20, 2006)

Straight 50mm and 65mm Razor HD spotters are back in stock!


----------



## S&S Archery (Mar 20, 2006)

Thanks for the orders!


----------



## S&S Archery (Mar 20, 2006)

Getting the full line-up of Vortex up on the website this week.


----------



## S&S Archery (Mar 20, 2006)

Just finishing up a detailed spotting scope review today comparing the Razor HD 65 to Swaro, Zeiss and Leica. The Razor is doing incredibly well in the test considering its price. 

I'll post up a link to the review as soon as its done. 

Steve


----------

